# Caccia della Marina Usa inseguono Ufo. Video.



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Clamorose novità sul fenomeno Ufo ed alieni. Secondo quanto riportato dal NY Times, il governo americano, fino al 2012, ha investito milioni di euro per investigare sul medesimo fenomeno attraverso un progetto segreto.

Il Times, inoltre, ha pubblicato un video attraverso il quale è stato filmato un inseguimento di due caccia della Marina militare ad un Ufo.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## David Gilmour (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sono convinto che nell'universo non siamo soli, ma fidarsi di quelli con le stelle e le strisce, mai! Neanche sugli UFO.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che nell'universo non siamo soli, ma fidarsi di quelli con le stelle e le strisce, mai! Neanche sugli UFO.



Sono d'accordo con te, ma che senso avrebbe mentire su una cosa del genere?


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Io ci credo..


----------



## Eziomare (18 Dicembre 2017)

Che gli ufo (intentendoli nell'accezione letterale, cioe' oggetti "volanti non identificati", non "omino verde che pilota navicella") esistano ci sono pochi dubbi a mio parere, il dilemma sulla loro natura e' ben altra questione. Sono eventi atmosferici rari, ancora non noti? O, comunque, manifestazioni naturali? Tecnologia sperimentale militare? Prima di addentrarci in speculazioni aliene dovremmo sgombrare il campo dalle restanti ipotesi. La cosidetta ufologia non e' minimamente credibile, il campo e' saturo di imbonitori e ciarlatani che propinano giornalmente e senza pudore le loro notizie farsa.
Quando ero ventenne frequentavo settimanalmente le riunioni del Cisu locale, ero davvero incuriosito dall'argomento. Con internet e col conseguente proliferare delle notizie farsa sul web il mio interesse e' andato scemando sino quasi a scomparire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Preoccupiamoci di ben altro..esistessero gli UFO ci avrebbero già sterminato..


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2017)

C'e' una cordata di ufo pronta a rilevare il Milan....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Dicembre 2017)

A me sembra una Mosca intrappolata tra il sensore e il vetro protettivo.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma che senso avrebbe mentire su una cosa del genere?



Sfruttarne eventuali vantaggi in esclusiva, ad esempio.


----------



## sballotello (28 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità sul fenomeno Ufo ed alieni. Secondo quanto riportato dal NY Times, il governo americano, fino al 2012, ha investito milioni di euro per investigare sul medesimo fenomeno attraverso un progetto segreto.
> 
> Il Times, inoltre, ha pubblicato un video attraverso il quale è stato filmato un inseguimento di due caccia della Marina militare ad un Ufo.



Hanno investigato Prima sugli UFO o sulla cessione del Milan?


----------



## addox (12 Marzo 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Hanno investigato Prima sugli UFO o sulla cessione del Milan?



La seconda.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Preoccupiamoci di ben altro..esistessero gli UFO ci avrebbero già sterminato..



mica sono messi male come noi eh...

comunque usare la parola "credo" su un OGGETTO NON IDENTIFICATO 
rimane un successo dei potenti x deridere e fregare le masse...

cioè non è mica Dio che ci devi credere XD 
ci sono molte prove a riguardo


----------



## MasterGorgo (13 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità sul fenomeno Ufo ed alieni. Secondo quanto riportato dal NY Times, il governo americano, fino al 2012, ha investito milioni di euro per investigare sul medesimo fenomeno attraverso un progetto segreto.
> 
> Il Times, inoltre, ha pubblicato un video attraverso il quale è stato filmato un inseguimento di due caccia della Marina militare ad un Ufo.



La casualità della vita autocoscente era già fisicamente scritta dopo pochi decimi di secondo dal big bang, ma é da considerarsi veramente rara se non unica.

Poi certo le galassie sono parecchie... e se dovessero esistere sarebbero del tutto simili a noi ma nel nostro caso, vista la nostra posizione, le distanze non sono colmabili e quindi non li vedermo mai. 

Forse due genie casualmente su sistemi più vicini stanno già festeggiando, ma per noi speranze zero. Gli americani sono 100 anni che dicono balle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2019)

Ho letto che ci sono state dichiarazioni ufficiali della marina USA che confermano l'attendibilità dei video e degli UFO.

Se scrivete ufo su google ci stanno tutte le testate che ne scrivono


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2019)

Ma quali ufo lol.
Incredibile che ancora qualcuno ci creda.
Come ha giustamente scritto MasterGorgo, ci sono distanze talmente incolmabili (ma probabilmente chi crede agli ufo non ha idea di quanto lo siano) che è praticamente impossibile pensare ad un'entità aliena che venga a trovarci.
Senza contare poi che sarebbe MOLTO meglio sperare che nessuno lo faccia mai.
Se facessero viaggi di quel tipo sarebbe solo per colonizzarci e ciucciare tutto il ciucciabile e molto probabilmente potrebbero farlo con enorme facilità.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2019)

Non era un UFO, era una punizione del turco tirata un po' più alta del solito.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma quali ufo lol.
> Incredibile che ancora qualcuno ci creda.
> Come ha giustamente scritto MasterGorgo, ci sono distanze talmente incolmabili (ma probabilmente chi crede agli ufo non ha idea di quanto lo siano) che è praticamente impossibile pensare ad un'entità aliena che venga a trovarci.
> Senza contare poi che sarebbe MOLTO meglio sperare che nessuno lo faccia mai.
> Se facessero viaggi di quel tipo sarebbe solo per colonizzarci e ciucciare tutto il ciucciabile e molto probabilmente potrebbero farlo con enorme facilità.


Infatti. Già noi esseri umani siamo piuttosto rari come forme di vita. Abbiamo una notevole complessità e nonostante questo, a livello spaziale, abbiamo delle carrozze super super (e altri 100 super) lentissime. 

Per cominciare, dovrebbero esistere alieni pazzeschi in grado di manipolare l antimateria a loro vantaggio. Le velocità sarebbero comunque inferiori alla velocità della luce. 

Ma mettiamo caso che esistano degli esseri divini in grado di viaggiare alla velocità della luce: viaggiando senza sosta, percorrerebbero ben un anno luce all anno. Peccato che l universo si ipotizzi essere grande circa 90 miliardi di anni luce. Da quel che vediamo, non sembrano esserci alieni "nei paraggi"; bisogna immaginare siano più lontani. Ma tra una galassia e l altra ci sono circa 2 o 3 milioni di anni luce, quindi alieni di una galassia accanto (nel migliore dei casi) ci metterebbe non meno di 3 milioni di anni ad arrivare. Insomma non li aspetterei per cena che si fredda. 

Ipotizzo (questo lo immagino io) che la storia della colonizzazione sia dunque una immane bufala spaziale. Se dovessero esistere alieni in grado di muoversi per l universo, questi avrebbero delle tecnologie in ogni campo anche solo difficilmente concepibili per noi; in altre parole, di noi non se ne farebbero nulla, potrebbero ricavare ciò che vogliono in giro per lo spazio. La Terra è un puntino di materia. E, sempre proporzionalmente parlando, è impossibile sapere come sarebbe una mente in grado di trovare il modo di viaggiare alla velocità della luce; si pensa facilmente ad un'invasione ma è un punto di vista antropomorfizzato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti. Già noi esseri umani siamo piuttosto rari come forme di vita. Abbiamo una notevole complessità e nonostante questo, a livello spaziale, abbiamo delle carrozze super super (e altri 100 super) lentissime.
> 
> Per cominciare, dovrebbero esistere alieni pazzeschi in grado di manipolare l antimateria a loro vantaggio. Le velocità sarebbero comunque inferiori alla velocità della luce.
> 
> ...



Ragioni con le conoscenze che abbiamo, con la fisica newtoniana. Il punto invece è che dovrebbero esser capaci di modificare il tempo, di rallentarlo, di fermarlo e accelerarlo; per cui le distanze astronomiche acquisiscono tutt'altra valenza.
Il tempo infatti è relativo ad un dato sistema, o pianeta. Più ci si avvicina ad un buco nero, più il tempo rallenta in modo relativo a chi rimane distante dal buco nero. Ipotizzando che tu ti avvicini ad un buco nero, a te non cambia nulla, vivi come sempre, il tuo orologio segna i secondi e le ore come ha sempre fatto. Ma ogni secondo corrisponde ad ore o giorni per chi è rimasto lontano.
Questo concetto del tempo relativo implica poi che ogni essere vivente ha in realtà un concetto, un senso del tempo a sè, originale.
La sincronizzazione è solo aprossimativa e non perfetta.
Così si spiega chi è sempre in ritardo. Così si spiega chi è sempre avanti con la mente. Così si spiegano i ritardati mentali. Il cervello, il corpo è lo stesso, è il tempo personale ad essere diverso.
Proseguendo, gli alieni, conoscendo il tempo, hanno un vantaggio enorme, in pratica potrebbero scomparire e riapparire violando ogni legge fisica. E gli avvistamenti non fanno che confermare ciò.
E non per nulla i nazisti si dedicavano alla ricerca sulla gravità, che è correlata al tempo. Infatti i buchi neri hanno una gravità elevatissima e un tempo proporzionalmente diverso.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ragioni con le conoscenze che abbiamo, con la fisica newtoniana. Il punto invece è che dovrebbero esser capaci di modificare il tempo, di rallentarlo, di fermarlo e accelerarlo; per cui le distanze astronomiche acquisiscono tutt'altra valenza.
> Il tempo infatti è relativo ad un dato sistema, o pianeta. Più ci si avvicina ad un buco nero, più il tempo rallenta in modo relativo a chi rimane distante dal buco nero. Ipotizzando che tu ti avvicini ad un buco nero, a te non cambia nulla, vivi come sempre, il tuo orologio segna i secondi e le ore come ha sempre fatto. Ma ogni secondo corrisponde ad ore o giorni per chi è rimasto lontano.
> Questo concetto del tempo relativo implica poi che ogni essere vivente ha in realtà un concetto, un senso del tempo a sè, originale.
> La sincronizzazione è solo aprossimativa e non perfetta.
> ...



Non sbagli, ma diciamo che in realtà la concezione relativistica parla di geometrie dello spazio-tempo. Molto ingenuamente, la gravità "piega" lo spazio e quella che a te sembra una traiettoria rettilinea in realtà è una specie di curva a minor percorrenza. Il tempo poi è legato allo spazio indissolubilmente, e così si spiega il rallentamento del tempo in prossimità di un buco nero.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti. Già noi esseri umani siamo piuttosto rari come forme di vita. Abbiamo una notevole complessità e nonostante questo, a livello spaziale, abbiamo delle carrozze super super (e altri 100 super) lentissime.
> 
> Per cominciare, dovrebbero esistere alieni pazzeschi in grado di manipolare l antimateria a loro vantaggio. Le velocità sarebbero comunque inferiori alla velocità della luce.
> 
> ...



Già.

Il nodo è legato al superamento della velocità della luce, infatti. A quanto pare sembra non possibile. Quindi se è solo per quello, siamo destinati a rimanere per sempre soli nell'universo.

Ne segue che sono scettico su questi fantomatici UFO, che secondo me sono in larga parte autosuggestione, scherzi di buontemponi, strategie psicosociali, o semplicemente frutto di visioni dovute a fenomeni naturali.

Forse l'unico sistema potrebbe essere qualche singolarità nello spazio tempo, come il buco nero di cui sopra. I fisici hanno trovato alcune particolarità nelle equazioni relativistiche, che ammetterebbero soluzioni "esotiche" e sembrerebbero consentire l'annullamento delle distanze. Quindi parliamo di fratture nelle struttura dello spazio-tempo e non di velocità esuberanti. Insomma, roba tipo il wormhole di "Interstellar", o il monolito orbitante di "2001". Credo che la strada è parecchio lunga.

Personalmente, anche se credo ad altre forme di vita nell'universo, forse sono totalmente diverse da noi, e anche se hanno sviluppato intelligenza, ci sta che non sono riuscite neppure loro ad abbattere questo fatidico ostacolo del viaggio temporale. Se lo hanno fatto, di certo non si mettono a giocare a nascondino facendosi gite fra le nuvole a bordo di dischi volanti più o meno stravaganti.

Un peccato non poter assistere a quello che accadrà nel futuro, e soddisfare così questo dubbio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ragioni con le conoscenze che abbiamo, con la fisica newtoniana. Il punto invece è che dovrebbero esser capaci di modificare il tempo, di rallentarlo, di fermarlo e accelerarlo; per cui le distanze astronomiche acquisiscono tutt'altra valenza.
> Il tempo infatti è relativo ad un dato sistema, o pianeta. Più ci si avvicina ad un buco nero, più il tempo rallenta in modo relativo a chi rimane distante dal buco nero. Ipotizzando che tu ti avvicini ad un buco nero, a te non cambia nulla, vivi come sempre, il tuo orologio segna i secondi e le ore come ha sempre fatto. Ma ogni secondo corrisponde ad ore o giorni per chi è rimasto lontano.
> Questo concetto del tempo relativo implica poi che ogni essere vivente ha in realtà un concetto, un senso del tempo a sè, originale.
> La sincronizzazione è solo aprossimativa e non perfetta.
> ...


Certo teoricamente sono cose fattibili se le ipotesi in proposito fossero corrette, ma la manipolazione del tempo a proprio vantaggio, sfruttare concretamente la natura dei buchi neri...voglio dire, parliamo di azioni tecnologiche ad un grado maestosamente elevato. Deve esistere una civiltà umanizzata (quindi tendente al progresso, cosa non scontata) e deve esistere da molto tempo anche solo per avvinarsi a quei livelli. Non so se faccio un esempio corretto, comunque:
- l'universo esiste da 13, 7 miliardi di anni
- la Terra da 4,5 miliardi di anni
- l homo sapiens da 200.000 anni.

In pratica dato un pianeta adatto alla vita, ci sono voluti 4,5 miliardi di anni per sfornare un essere vivente di base, un essere capace di inventare e progredire.

L universo è sconfinato e di conseguenza lo sono le possibilità di vite super intelligenti, ma proprio per tale ragione (un "mero" essere vivente fatto di sostanza organica che giunge a dominare addirittura l universo e le sue leggi) trovo proprio irrealistico che giochi a cu cu con gli ufo (non parliamo poi degli alieni che vi osservano in stile grande fratello).

Guarda caso trattasi quasi sempre di casi e dinamiche fortemente antropomorfizzate. E qui personalmente faccio rientrare ciò di cui parlavi (le conoscenze che abbiamo) ma da un altro punto di vista, quello psicologico. La storia umana è costellata di questi casi, allora o tutt'oggi irrisolti, e immaginati alla nostra maniera (e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, abbiamo questo cervello e di più non possiamo produrre, fino alla prossima scoperta esterna). Quindi Dei tra le nuvole che si adirano (proprio come fanno gli uomini) agli alieni che spiano (come l uomo).
Insomma non credo a nessuna di quelle storie, seppur vorrei crederci. Sapere dell esistenza di alieni, addirittura giunti fino a noi, stravolgerebbe clamorosamente la storia dell intero pianeta Terra


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ragioni con le conoscenze che abbiamo, con la fisica newtoniana. Il punto invece è che dovrebbero esser capaci di modificare il tempo, di rallentarlo, di fermarlo e accelerarlo; per cui le distanze astronomiche acquisiscono tutt'altra valenza.
> Il tempo infatti è relativo ad un dato sistema, o pianeta. Più ci si avvicina ad un buco nero, più il tempo rallenta in modo relativo a chi rimane distante dal buco nero. Ipotizzando che tu ti avvicini ad un buco nero, a te non cambia nulla, vivi come sempre, il tuo orologio segna i secondi e le ore come ha sempre fatto. Ma ogni secondo corrisponde ad ore o giorni per chi è rimasto lontano.
> Questo concetto del tempo relativo implica poi che ogni essere vivente ha in realtà un concetto, un senso del tempo a sè, originale.
> La sincronizzazione è solo aprossimativa e non perfetta.
> ...



appunto. nel nostro campo conoscitivo è impossibile, ma non è detto che l'uomo sappia tutto... anzi è proprio accertato che mancano tantissime cose ed i nostri sensi sono limitati e non ci permettono di capire tutto al volo.

c'era quella storia dell'uomo primitivo nella caverna, che vede tutto in 2d. ecco questa potrebbe essere una chiave di lettura.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Settembre 2019)

Interessante. Qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi dove trovare il comunicato ufficiale?


La mia personale opinione, è che tali fenomeni siano un fuorviamento diabolico, uno dei tanti per sviare gli esseri umani.
D'altronde, se son realtà questi fenomeni, son realtà anche tanti fenomeni legati ad occultismo, spiritismo ecc.
Più facile credere che siamo circondati da demoni, alieni, e folletti o da una sola di queste specie, la più antica ed attestata nelle varie religioni del mondo, a partire dalle maggiori?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti. Già noi esseri umani siamo piuttosto rari come forme di vita. Abbiamo una notevole complessità e nonostante questo, a livello spaziale, abbiamo delle carrozze super super (e altri 100 super) lentissime.
> 
> Per cominciare, dovrebbero esistere alieni pazzeschi in grado di manipolare l antimateria a loro vantaggio. Le velocità sarebbero comunque inferiori alla velocità della luce.
> 
> ...



ci sono ipotesi che trattano gli spostamenti a tempo zero (velocità infinita). chissà dove sta la realtà. siamo troppo ignoranti per avere certezze.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sbagli, ma diciamo che in realtà la concezione relativistica parla di geometrie dello spazio-tempo. Molto ingenuamente, la gravità "piega" lo spazio e quella che a te sembra una traiettoria rettilinea in realtà è una specie di curva a minor percorrenza. Il tempo poi è legato allo spazio indissolubilmente, e così si spiega il rallentamento del tempo in prossimità di un buco nero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La penso come te. Abbattere il limite della velocità della luce, o forse per meglio dire raggirare il limite della velocità della luce manipolando la natura stessa dello spazio e del tempo, è una cosa solo immaginata, come adesso immagino un tavolo con la ali, ma farlo concretamente ad oggi non è reale. 

Io vedo limiti ovunque...tecnologici, materiali, temporali. Ma insisto su quelli psicologici: noi siamo intelligenti e dotati di coscienza, eppure anche animali. Viviamo di routine, abbiamo istinti innati e via così. Scoprire un modo per fare un giro per l universo è fuori dal modo stesso in cui è concepito l essere umano. Non è come nei film che banalizzano la questione. Altrimenti, e non scherzo, dovrei immaginare che nonostante si fosse riusciti ad arrivare ai confini dell universo, poi in ogni caso si dovrà comunque tornare alla vita di sempre. "Dormire" per poi "svegliarsi" "bere il latte" e "affrontare la giornata". Non credo di essermi spiegato bene  Voglio dire che non sarebbe affatto come un "Star Wars" che in realtà non inventa nulla, dato che sposta le esatte dinamiche viste nella realtà in un luogo diverso/più esteso. Controllare le leggi della universo significherebbe scollare la natura umana dall uomo stesso. Non si può immaginare cosa comporterebbe una sapienza tanto elevata su un essere vivente che non è un computer, ma un'entità razionale e psicologica.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sono ipotesi che trattano gli spostamenti a tempo zero (velocità infinita). chissà dove sta la realtà. siamo troppo ignoranti per avere certezze.


A parte capire se è reale, i problemi che mi porrei sono:
- come controllare, quindi decidere quando innescare lo spostamento. Come decidere dove andare, e in che tempo. 
- quale tecnologia, di quale materiale deve essere fatta la macchina
- come si fa a spostare a velocità infinite la materia organica, cioè noi, rimanendo vivi


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A parte capire se è reale, i problemi che mi porrei sono:
> - come controllare, quindi decidere quando innescare lo spostamento. Come decidere dove andare, e in che tempo.
> - quale tecnologia, di quale materiale deve essere fatta la macchina
> - come si fa a spostare a velocità infinite la materia organica, cioè noi, rimanendo vivi



ahahahaa purtroppo non ti so nemmeno abbozzare una risposta. figurati che nemmenoi cervelloni sono d'accordo tra di loro... ma lo saprai già immagino.

io mi diverto, ogni tanto a leggere qualcosa... ipotesi di 9 dimensioni anzichè 4.... forme strampalate di universi... ormai non si può più escludere nulla perchè ancora si fatica, per menti normali, ad accettare che una massa cambi lo scorrere del tempo. senza parlare della gravità, una forza che agisce tempo zero e su distanze infinite.. la abbiamo davanti ogni secondo e nessuno ha ancora capito come funziona.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La penso come te. Abbattere il limite della velocità della luce, o forse per meglio dire raggirare il limite della velocità della luce manipolando la natura stessa dello spazio e del tempo, è una cosa solo immaginata, come adesso immagino un tavolo con la ali, ma farlo concretamente ad oggi non è reale.
> 
> Io vedo limiti ovunque...tecnologici, materiali, temporali. Ma insisto su quelli psicologici: noi siamo intelligenti e dotati di coscienza, eppure anche animali. Viviamo di routine, abbiamo istinti innati e via così. Scoprire un modo per fare un giro per l universo è fuori dal modo stesso in cui è concepito l essere umano. Non è come nei film che banalizzano la questione. Altrimenti, e non scherzo, dovrei immaginare che nonostante si fosse riusciti ad arrivare ai confini dell universo, poi in ogni caso si dovrà comunque tornare alla vita di sempre. "Dormire" per poi "svegliarsi" "bere il latte" e "affrontare la giornata". Non credo di essermi spiegato bene &#55357;&#56834; Voglio dire che non sarebbe affatto come un "Star Wars" che in realtà non inventa nulla, dato che sposta le esatte dinamiche viste nella realtà in un luogo diverso/più esteso. Controllare le leggi della universo significherebbe scollare la natura umana dall uomo stesso. Non si può immaginare cosa comporterebbe una sapienza tanto elevata su un essere vivente che non è un computer, ma un'entità razionale e psicologica.



Capisco quello che vuoi dire, almeno spero. Certo che controllare l'universo non ci rende migliori, o diversi. Aggiungo anche che una volta che ci riesci, diventerebbe tutto un po' noioso, che altro resta da fare?

Io la vedo come una banale ricerca dell'ignoto, curiosità derivata dal trovarsi immersi in qualcosa di più grande di te, e che solletica inevitabilmente l'animo. E' un po' come se vivi in una grande città, magari anche deserta, ma potenzialmente ricca di attrazioni, e invece te ne stai chiuso in casa.

Vedo molto più concreto il fatto che lo sforzo per abbattere questi muri poi porta a aumentare il nostro patrimonio scientifico e culturale con ricadute positive sulla tecnologia, e ci consente di vivere meglio l'orticello di casa nostra.

Last but not least, a proposito di quest'ultimo discorso, tacciamo poi che facciamo immani sforzi per indagare l'universo quando non poniamo attenzione al nostro maltrattato pianeta. Anche questo aspetto è un'altra irrazionalità dell'animo umano che fa da pari con quanto detto prima.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Settembre 2019)

Rimane il fatto che apparecchi sensibilissimi, e gli occhi dei piloti, si vedano sfrecciare cose che sono evidentemente non umane.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, almeno spero. Certo che controllare l'universo non ci rende migliori, o diversi. Aggiungo anche che una volta che ci riesci, diventerebbe tutto un po' noioso, che altro resta da fare?
> 
> Io la vedo come una banale ricerca dell'ignoto, curiosità derivata dal trovarsi immersi in qualcosa di più grande di te, e che solletica inevitabilmente l'animo. E' un po' come se vivi in una grande città, magari anche deserta, ma potenzialmente ricca di attrazioni, e invece te ne stai chiuso in casa.
> 
> ...


Sì ecco all'incirca hai scritto quello che volevo dire. Non stavo dicendo che esplorare lo spazio è inutile, anzi la penso all'opposto, perché appunto ci arricchisce, con ricadute positive sulla Terra (basti pensare agli studi sul deterioramento del tessuto osseo: la quantità di tessuto che sulla Terra si deteriora in 10 anni, in un stazione spaziale avviene in 6 mesi. Questo consente studi al riguardo etc).

Ma in realtà è umano spingersi verso l'ignoto. C'è un certo Miguel Benasayag, autore di un libro il cui titolo, "Funzionare o esistere", è tutto un programma) che sostanzialmente afferma che non siamo fatti solamente per la passeggiata al parco, ma ognuno di noi, per sua natura, dovrebbe provare a toccare i propri limiti (non per un'ideale di perfezione, ma di naturale espressione di ciò che sappiamo fare). Nel caso di uno scienziato, questo è studiare l'universo; ma è un cercare di toccare un tetto ad altezza infinita. Noi siamo limitati...e per fortuna direi, perché "una volta che ci riesci, diventerebbe tutto un po' noioso, che altro resta da fare?"

Ma mi verrebbe da dire anche che abbiamo dimenticato le "passeggiate al parco". A volte sembra che l'umanità fallisca sia nel godersi la vita, che nel cercare di progredire. Purtroppo come popolo mondiale siamo ancora estremamente in conflitto; dall'esterno un alieno attrezzato di statistiche vedrebbe che, del 100% della popolazione mondiale, lo "zero virgola" si occupa del progresso, e penso pure una % bassa si gode la vita.

Sarebbe interessante capire se questa parte irrazionale (conflittuale, illogica) dell'uomo sia appunto parte della sua natura, o è un aspetto "superabile".
Ecco perché dall'astronomia finisco sempre a pensare questa cosa: anche volendo, per dare il meglio nell'esplorazione spaziale, l'uomo prima dovrebbe capire cosa è attualmente e cosa potrebbe essere, quindi nuovamente si torna sulla psicologia, l'ecologia (il pianeta Terra come casa dell'essere umano, eppure blabla)


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

Forse , visto che stiamo distruggendo l'ospitabilità del nostro pianeta, non avremo il tempo , nè le risorse (come sosteneva Hawking) per poter concepire inventare costruire qualcosa di talmente grande , talmente immaginifico, come il controllo dello spazio e del tempo.
L'uomo stà andando verso la fine, perchè al momento il countdown è decisamente a suo sfavore.

Non ci sono pianeti ospitali quanto e oltre la Terra nel sistema solare,gli esopianeti nella Via Lattea cmq distano sempre veramente troppo e non si sa quanto ci vorrebbe per capire se realmente potrebbero ospitarci o se sarà mai fattibile poterlo sapere.

Poi si parla di buchi neri come se fosse un film di fantascienza, ma la realtà è che siamo così infinitamente piccoli nei confronti di entità di questo genere che il solo pensiero di comandarle in qualche modo mi fa sorridere.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì ecco all'incirca hai scritto quello che volevo dire. Non stavo dicendo che esplorare lo spazio è inutile, anzi la penso all'opposto, perché appunto ci arricchisce, con ricadute positive sulla Terra (basti pensare agli studi sul deterioramento del tessuto osseo: la quantità di tessuto che sulla Terra si deteriora in 10 anni, in un stazione spaziale ciò avviene in 6 mesi. Questo consente studi al riguardo etc).
> 
> Ma in realtà è umano spingersi verso l'ignoto. C'è un certo Miguel Benasayag, autore di un libro il cui titolo, "Funzionare o esistere", è tutto un programma) che sostanzialmente afferma che non siamo fatti solamente per la passeggiata al parco, ma ognuno di noi, per sua natura, dovrebbe provare a toccare i propri limiti (non per un'ideale di perfezione, ma di naturale espressione di ciò che sappiamo fare). Nel caso di uno scienziato, questo è studiare l'universo; ma è un cercare di toccare un tetto ad altezza infinita. Noi siamo limitati...e per fortuna direi, perché "una volta che ci riesci, diventerebbe tutto un po' noioso, che altro resta da fare?"
> 
> ...



Condivido questo.

E' insito nella natura umana la necessità di esplorare nuovi mondi e visitare l'ignoto. E' secondo me (banalmente) frutto della nostra coscienza e (limitata) intelligenza, nella presa di consapevolezza che viviamo il nostro mondo non passivamente, ma con continua ricerca e sfida a migliorarsi. Senza intravederne il traguardo. Una eterna odissea omeriana, volendo, ma poi, forse, con un prevedibile e classico ritorno a "casa".

Detto questo, si può eventualmente sindacare su come stiamo esercitando questa voglia incontenibile di esplorazione del nostro universo. Io effettivamente ripenso al discorso della conquista della Luna. Quanto è stato un puro desiderio di conquista e quanto invece una dimostrazione di onnipotenza dovuto al dover imporre una superiorità tecnologica durante la guerra fredda? Era veramente necessario andare sulla Luna?

Non v'è dubbio che, come abbiamo detto, tutto quello che è stato sviluppato per raggiungere questo traguardo è stato poi utile per la vita di tutti i giorni. Ma sicuramente non sarebbe poi cambiato gran ché nella nostra vita di tutti i giorni, saremmo stati un po' più arretrati, ok, ma niente più.

Costruiremo colone spaziali orbitanti, per sollevare il nostro mondo da una civiltà fuori controllo che sta disintegrando il nostro pianeta? In tal caso le ricerca spaziale ha senso e produce i presupposti necessari. Oppure, forse, sarebbe meglio reimpostare la nostra civiltà per limitare l'esplosione demografica e rendere la terra efficiente e vivibile (ma si aprirebbe un topic infinito di questioni etiche come controllo delle nascite etc etc).

Io spero che l'uomo acquisisca maggiore consapevolezza, a livello globale, su cosa è veramente utile e necessario e cosa invece è solo divertimento o sfruttamento orientato a secondi scopi. Io stesso, conosco solo una frazione del mondo in cui vivo e conosco a malapena il tizio che abita a 30 metri da casa mia, figurarsi andare a pensare cosa c'è sulla galassia di Andromeda.

In fondo siamo rimasti tutti un po' bambini sognatori, ci facciamo attirare dal fantastico irraggiungibile e guardiamo spesso con poca attenzione a ciò che realmente ci circonda nella nostra breve vita. Forse è giusto così, forse no, non lo so.


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido questo.
> 
> E' insito nella natura umana la necessità di esplorare nuovi mondi e visitare l'ignoto. E' secondo me (banalmente) frutto della nostra coscienza e (limitata) intelligenza, nella presa di consapevolezza che viviamo il nostro mondo non passivamente, ma con continua ricerca e sfida a migliorarsi. Senza intravederne il traguardo. Una eterna odissea omeriana, volendo, ma poi, forse, con un prevedibile e classico ritorno a "casa".
> 
> ...



Nella chiosa c'è tutto il dramma dell'essere umano, destinato per sempre a non essere mai in pace con se stesso.
Ma forse no, oppure sì, oppure non lo so.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Preoccupiamoci di ben altro..esistessero gli UFO ci avrebbero già sterminato..



non sono mica messi come noi sai?
non si possono sviluppare queste tecnologie se non si è pacifici a livello planetario 
xkè semplicemente si sarebbe autodistrutti.. vedi noi ! non siamo sul quel livello 
ma nonostante i miliardi di distanza c stiamo distruggendo lo stesso LOL


----------

